# postcards?



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm looking to mail out some postcards soon....to retailers/etc..... 

is there a service/company that will label/send them out?....meaning so i dont have to sticky label/stamp each postcard?....

considering that my market is a bit small....possibly....but still "different" , hopefully i can get an itch out there......

i have been flyering around town/etc......but all my online orders have be from out of state....nothing big now...just single orders......so, i need to push more out of state......

i was told that mailing was a waste......not sure how else to really get the the product out there since my name is still local/etc....

b


----------



## TeddyRocky (Mar 23, 2007)

237am said:


> i'm looking to mail out some postcards soon....to retailers/etc.....
> 
> is there a service/company that will label/send them out?....meaning so i dont have to sticky label/stamp each postcard?....
> 
> ...


It's called Direct Mail Marketing. You hire a company that has a permit, and they print that on your postcards and mail it to the mass public. It is sent at random, so your target market will most likely not see much of it, if any. I've tried postcard advertising, and not one sale was from one. In my opinion and many others, its a waste of money. You will thank those who told you not to do it. It is better for you to actually set up a meeting with the buyer of the retailer, and present your products in person.


----------



## theory3k (Jun 27, 2007)

there are some companies that can mail direct market to a little more than a random recipients. just look to direct marketing companies and ask them to provide you with their target demographics packages.

you can fairly accurately target a standard demo with sex, age range, income levels into certain zipcode groups.

these types of services aren't cheap, tho, if budget is a big factor.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i sort of know my market....sort of...well basically yeah......since my designs are of the non-trendy nature then it's gonna take some heavy product development/marketing to get it out there.....

i have a few ideas...... but i dont have the cash to make mistakes the first time around.......

b


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Many places that print postcards also offer a postcard mailing service (like PSPrint and web-cards.com)


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

If you think of mailing as your marketing - yes, it's a waste.

If you think of it as part of your marketing campaign (ie: getting your name in-front of your potential customers), then it's a good, inexpensive idea.

Name recognition is a huge part of the selling battle.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

237am said:


> i sort of know my market....sort of...well basically yeah......since my designs are of the non-trendy nature then it's gonna take some heavy product development/marketing to get it out there.....
> 
> i have a few ideas...... but i dont have the cash to make mistakes the first time around.......
> 
> b


you sound like you have a good head on your shoulders and more creative than most- so why do a not so great marketing ploy such as mailing out postcards- you have some cool accessories- maybe you can do a special mailing/intro including a piece to clients that may suit (to carry) your line. it's always better to personalize whom your sending to and why your sending it to them- when your an artist (offering them to carry your goods)- than a marketing company proposing/pitching. -good luck


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

well, about a week or so ago, i decided to revamp my look for my company...

i redesigned the website...should be up in a week or so depending...my programmer has to tweek some things

my brochures/postcards/flyers/etc are redesigned with the new scheme..

i also have a press release done and ready to submit once my site/etc gets finished...

also sponsered a few artists/etc

no i'm working on a video for the company as a promo to the over all company and to the clothing line.... not sure if i want to keep my architecture/shop video separate from my clothing video or sort of make them together..... i have the most of the footage but didnt start to edit yet....


i've been hitting up local.com and getting addresses/etc to places.....


b


----------

